# Thirty Two Prospect Boa



## boomtheroom (Aug 30, 2010)

any opinions on the above boot?


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I remember being too hung over to tie my boots. These make it super easy to dial it in.








I still have some Lock Boa Boots left over from last year on sale. These have the killer Fit System Liner and Footbed.


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

Wasn't there a problem with the boa system a while ago, where the cable would break? or is it just a user issue over thighening them?


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

nothing is ever infoulable. As a dealer we fix those if they do break. I see maybe two a season.

PS funny Boa story: On a hot spring day I was skating like a madman down a cat-track and managed to kick my front foot's locking Boa wheel to release it. I was skating so hard that I flew out of the boot and landed in my sock, to watch the board continue down the cat-track. :laugh:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I think the BOA system is a great idea, but I tend to like laces better.


----------



## tyler69 (Oct 18, 2008)

just got that pair. fit good and really easy to tighten. just a bit bulky in my opinion


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

boomtheroom said:


> any opinions on the above boot?


I would recommend staying away from BOA boots they tend to be very tight and snug in the places you don’t want them to be. They seem to clamp very tight at the top of the boot but where your heel is they down seem to cinch up tight enough. To date traditional laces are still the best way to get your boot fitting the way you want it.


----------

